# Cruze Wiring Diagrams



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here are the wiring audio diagrams for Cruzen with the amp and also without the amp. Theses are for the 2011 model, I'm not sure of anything changed for newer years.


With amp






















Without amp


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have other diagrams available so if you need one, let me know and I will post it if I have it. Also if anyone knows a way to upload images for better quality let me know.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Perfect that's what I needed. The quality is fine.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Why cant I find the speaker inputs for the non-amp diagram?? maybe I am blind.

thanks!


----------



## renadvent (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Guys. I am looking for the wiring diagram for the tail lights / brake lights for a chevy cruze 2010. Anyone who can help? My driver side tail light and brake light won't work, but the passenger side does. Would need help please. Newbie here.


----------



## ellanm69 (Jan 21, 2015)

hi freind/i need diagrama for pinout cd cruze and if u have for the display..its can be great.
if u have skype we can chat online.
my email is [email protected]
thx


----------



## Ani (Jul 31, 2019)

Can I plz get the wiring diagram near the radiator??


----------



## Ani (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Ani (Jul 31, 2019)

Where this socket should be connected???


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ani said:


> Where this socket should be connected???


You should probably start a new thread explaining your issue, some more pictures, and give it a good title


----------



## BigMotor (Feb 4, 2020)

queencitypr0 said:


> I have other diagrams available so if you need one, let me know and I will post it if I have it. Also if anyone knows a way to upload images for better quality let me know.



I'm in need of an ECM and injector wiring diagram for a 2012 cruzeTurbo if you have it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BigMotor said:


> I'm in need of an ECM and injector wiring diagram for a 2012 cruzeTurbo if you have it. Thanks in advance.


OP has not been online sine Aug2015

Thread locked


----------

